

Gambit, a payment engine for social games - crxnamja
http://getgambit.com

======
aaronblohowiak
This is what Facebook should have done shortly after launching the platform.
Kudos to you for scratching your own itch and then opening it up to the world.
Reducing developer friction, _handling refunds_ , easy integration across
payment providers, and the optimization of the offers are all huge wins for
small app developer shops.

------
crxnamja
chris smoak, shoutfit.com and another developer tools thingy.

------
iamwil
Which YC Alum?

------
gustaf
Awesome guys!

